# HELP! Problems pasteurizing milk



## julialee0420 (Sep 24, 2014)

I have always had raw goat milk but people are telling me to pasteurize my 5 year olds milk before she drinks it. I have been heating milk to 161 degrees for 30 seconds then I cool it as fast as I can. The problem is the milk is spoiling within 2-3 days!! What am I doing wrong?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## WildflowerFarm (Apr 21, 2013)

Is it spoiling, or does it merely taste 'old'? Pasteurized goat's milk never seems to taste as good as the raw milk, but tends to have a 'cooked' or 'old' taste.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I have always drank RAW milk BUT I always would take my 2 milk does to my vet yearly before I started milking and have them blood tested for diseases like Q fever,brucelliouses, CL,TB and what ever my vet suggested as I have 5 gkids that also drink the milk raw. I got into drinking goat milk because of my gson couldn't drink formula and he is now 11and very healthy. I still have my 2 does,they are age 14 and 12,retired and neither doe has ever been ill . The MOST important is healthy tested goats and cleanliness of sleeping area as those teats are laying in whatever their sleeping area is and cleanliness of your milking utensils and your hands and doe udders as we have lots of super germs now days so be as clean as possible !!! Strain and chill the milk quickly and if you question the milk then dump it out and don't drink it .


----------



## SolsticeSun (Feb 23, 2013)

my 2yo and 5yo both drink the milk raw. The only time I bother pasteurizing is if I'm making yogurt and that's only because I like a really thick yogurt


----------

